# Cycle Too Long?



## thbstwthn (May 15, 2007)

Hey guys,

i made the mistake of cycling my 30 gall with 3 1" rbp.Now i know with any new tank to cycle first before purchasing fish.But they are holding up good.I started everything up beggining of january...i have an aqueon 550....my params are ph...6.0...ammm 0.25...nitrite 0 nitrate 0.....the ammonia has been stuck on 0.25 for 2 weeks now...is it normal for a tank to take this long to cycle?....any suggestions to help speed it up?
thanks!!


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

should probably be seeing nitrite by now but there is no set time for a cycle.


----------

